# need help on a trap



## rstubbs (Jun 7, 2006)

hi,i was wondering wut kind of trap i should use to catch fox,coyote and maybe a **** if it comes by,problem i have cows and i dont want to grab one by the leg  thanks fo the help!


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

if you don't have any young calves, try a #2 or 2 1/2.

you can also try to snare them. Snare Shop snares with deer stops should keep the cattle from setting them off.
http://www.snareshop.com/


----------



## Conibear_CountryBoy (Jun 14, 2006)

This Website should give you all of the info you need on Coyote trapping. I hope this helps. http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/library/wldlf2/C660.pdf


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

what exaxtly is a deer stop, and howdoes it work?


----------



## Conibear_CountryBoy (Jun 14, 2006)

Deer Stops are clamp on pieces that keep the snare from closing past a diameter of 2-1/2 inches, so that the deer can shake the snare off of its foot. So unless you have your snares high enough to go on the deers head and neck, then they work great. Good luck with your trappin'.


----------

